# how did everyone do this weekend?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Our party did well.1 buck and 2 does on friday.Saturday we got 2 bucks and 3 does.Sunday we finished with 2 more does.We didnt have to hunt very hard and I wish that I would have held out for a larger buck.There are more deer around than I have ever seen before,just not as many of the huge ones I remember from past years.It seems like it went by to fast although I still have a bow tag that is not filled.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We had to hunt hard for our deer due to no cover in our unit 4F, only pasture lands and ridges. ALL the crp is cut out there. It was like hunting antelope. But we our group filled 4 out of the 5 buck tags. But not many trophy deer are down there. But it was a fun weekend. Know on to the pheasant hunting.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I didnt fill my tag, but there is plenty of time left. Out party did well too, I think only two guys didnt get their deer, the old timers really have a tough time tagging on the first weekend :wink:


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

We had 6 Mule deer doe tags that we filled easily, but no luck on our one white-tail tag out west. The white-tails are there, but very spotty. They are thick in small pockets, but sometimes tough to gain access or on the wrong side of the unit boundary.

It seems there are some landowners who want deer taken.

We saw some nice bucks, but didn't have the tags to take them.

Spent the nights in Watford City and the people were great. I tried to leave as much Fargo money in the small towns as I could.

I really haven't run into much hostility hunting this year. About the only place I have heard about any problems with landowners is in some of the web posting. I know they are out there, but I haven't run into them.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Any Big Buck stories or Pic's Yet ???


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

My brother shot a nice 4x4, it had a big body, but the rack was not what it should have been for the size of the deer. This is the general trend in the area I hunt though. We never do see that big rack that everyone talks about.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Well as usual the party I hunted with filled out except for myself. Brother got a huge 27" muley with 10" tines(a typical 4x4). Huge mass about 4"-5" circumference on the bases. Then the 2 other guys we hunted with got a 24" and a 28" muley bucks with 7-8" tines(a 4x4 and a 6x6) both smaller than my brothers but huge bucks by anybodys standards. Not many hunters out walking though. All the bucks were taken walking ridges a long long way of the beaten path. I never understand the huge number of people who only road hunt. Anyhow saw about 15 4x4 muleys none of which I wanted but thats how it goes. There should be plenty of 4 point seed for next year, thats for sure. Going out again this weekend hopefully run across popeye aka the 30"+ muley I've seen in years past.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im heading out to the BADLANDS next weekne, my dad has his muley tag to fill, but we are waiting fo the rut start, it pushes the big bucks out of the the north unit Theadore Roosevlt National park, thats when the 30"+ deer come out and are not on there toes watching for use hunters. We also hunt of the beatin path like4-5 miles from any road takes awhile to get to the spots on the GOV land but when we get there it is a blast. What unit were you hunting BRAD?? We are in 4B. The only down fall to hunting so fare from roads is getting the deer out, but that is have the fun.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Took this boy opening weekend, 210 lbs gutted wish the damn antlers fit him. :eyeroll: :wink: Oh yeah, Did I mention shot at 15 yards. :sniper:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that one k:

Pretty typical in ND

The really big ones always seem to be next to a Refuge - or state park - or some land that no one ever gets to hunt.

That big rack hunting can get stressfull & make ya bitter. If ya get lucky & get one be happy - I don't reccomend getting obcessed about it

I'd be happy as heck with a buck like that.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice deer SBE i sure wouold have sho that one, im leaving for mulie hunting out west tomorrow,, cant wait!!! I have my eyes set on a 5 by 5 30" have seen them but they always put the slip on me, damn things.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you guys see that Iowa buck in the bow forum???

HUGE!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=985


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

WOW!!! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We managed to bag a pretty nice mule deer, 4 by 4,, 24" tall and 23 wide, looked bigger in the scope but hey he's still goin on the wall. Had alot of close calls with bigger bucks but we were there either to yearly or to late, but thats hunting. Ill post pics when i get them back from beign developed. I cant wait until next year!! so many big bucks running around. but you had to work for them like walking 3 miles back into soem of the canyons, thats were these big herd bucks had there does all bunched up.


----------

